
A reward from Sir Donald Knuth - rms
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghoseb/502039190/
======
tjr
Late one night some years ago, I excitedly typed off a an email to Professor
Knuth, demonstrating a problem in one of his books. I was thrilled to receive
a letter from him a few months later... the contents of which was a printout
of my email, on which he wrote an explanation as to why I was incorrect.

Since _he_ found a problem in _my_ calculations, I promptly wrote him another
letter (on the same paper he sent me), and mailed him a check for $2.56. And
he cashed it!

While I have yet to win a prized check from Knuth, this was a fun exchange no
less.

~~~
bootload
_"... I excitedly typed off a an email to Professor Knuth, demonstrating a
problem in one of his books. ..."_

Hunting for bugs :)

Knuth has a standing offer of for anyone who finds defective code: From the
preface of Fundamental Algorythms - _"... I will cheerfully pay $2.56 to the
first finder of each technical, typographical, or historical error ..."_

